# Connecticut Officer Stunned In The Face By His Partner



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*WFSB*

EAST WINDSOR -- An East Windsor police officer is on the hot seat after shooting someone in the face with a taser. And the victim he tasered is someone who patrols the streets with the officer!

Sources tell Eyewitness News the officer who was shot is on medical leave but will be okay. This incident though will potentially take two officers off the beat from a force that many say is already strapped for officers.

A prong from the taser went right into the face of the East Windsor officer jolting him with tens of thousands of volts of electricity. It happened Monday night after roll call, when two officers were discussing their tasers and one accidentally discharged his weapon not believing there was a cartridge inside.

Now the two officers may be taken off the force for a while at a time they can least afford it. For instance, a month ago a Graham Road family called police after their seven year old never showed up after school the girl was found even though police couldn't respond to the call for roughly an hour.

Even though nearly half the town's 14 patrolmen are off the beat for reasons ranging from new jobs to administrative and medical leaves there are a number of people in town who still don't believe it needs more officers.

"They have to get the ones they have in line first and manage the ones they have instead of asking for new ones," says Amy Desrocher.

Others like Kingsway Deli clerk Cheri Bruno, believe the town does need to beef up the force.

"I feel if there were more police officers on the force, there would be faster service," says Bruno.

And those we spoke with that want more officers are willing to pay a little more for them.

"As long as the tax purposes are going for something, community wise, I have no problem with an extra tax increase," says Alethea Soucy.

Those supporting more officers underline a fact that is hard to dispute, it's just a matter of numbers, this town of 10,000 is growing at a fast pace.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Conn. officer arrested after Taser discharge*


Copyright 2006 The Hartford Courant Company

MONICA POLANCO; Courant Staff Writer Courant Staff Writer Christine Dempsey contributed to this story.

Copyright 2006 The Hartford Courant Company

EAST WINDSOR -- A police officer who injured another officer with a stun gun was arrested Wednesday after being put on paid administrative leave Monday.

Officer John Scavotto was charged with first-degree reckless endangerment and third-degree assault, Police Chief Edward DeMarco said Wednesday night.

Scavotto was released on a $2,500 non-surety bond. The 18-year veteran is scheduled to be arraigned today in Superior Court in Enfield. He remains on paid administrative leave.

Commenting on the incident, DeMarco said: ``I will use the terms `negligently' and `recklessly' discharged, which is in direct opposition to our training and clearly established procedures.''

DeMarco said he would release the name of the injured officer today. The officer is expected to be out of work until at least Monday.

Scavotto and the officer were in a roll call room at the police department Monday when Scavotto's stun gun, or Taser, discharged about 4:15 p.m., DeMarco said. The incident happened after roll call, as the officers were testing their equipment and preparing for their patrol shifts, DeMarco said.

Two darts designed to deliver an electrical impulse were discharged. One of the darts struck the officer in the mouth and lodged in his gums, DeMarco said. The other dart struck a communications cord near his neck.

Paramedics, who are stationed in the building, were called, and the injured officer was taken to Hartford Hospital, where he was treated and released.

``He's recovering OK,'' Sgt. Michael Hannaford said. ``I'm sure he still has got discomfort in the area where he was struck.''

DeMarco said Scavotto has been relieved of his duties pending the results of internal and criminal investigations. The internal investigation is expected to be completed soon and the results will be sent to the police commission.

DeMarco said earlier Wednesday that ``this is an isolated incident that should not speak about the other police officers in this building that operate daily in a very safe and professional manner, providing public safety services to the entire town.''

May 11, 2006








_Copyright © 2006 LexisNexis, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved. Terms and Conditions Privacy Policy _


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

You KNOW that had to REALLY REALLY hurt.


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

all I can say is OUCH!!!!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

That would F*cking suck but i would rather accidently be tazed in the face then in the balls.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

A place I know, getting tazed in the balls costs extra.



andy0921 said:


> That would F*cking suck but i would rather accidently be tazed in the face then in the balls.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

kwflatbed said:


> *WFSB*
> 
> Even though nearly half the town's 14 patrolmen are off the beat for reasons ranging from new jobs to administrative and medical leaves.
> 
> And there is most of the problem!!!!P:


----------

